# Just one frozen embryo - is it worth it or should I go for fresh cycle?



## MissSplendid (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi

I've just got a BFN after a fresh egg donor cycle and now have one frozen embryo left to try at IM Barcelona.

The one frozen embryo is currently a grade 7. The problem is that I will only find out if it survives the thaw after I've flown out to Barcelona and if it doesn't, I think I will still have to pay the 2.750 euros.

Do I take the risk or just go straight for another fresh cycle (10.000 euros) and hope that I get more frozen embryos out of that one?

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi MissSlendid   

It's a tough choice to make...

I had a fresh cycle which ended in a BFN and 1 frostie, I then decided to do another fresh cycle which I used 2 for transfer and 2 more frosties. It's hard to weigh up as you have everything crossed thinking it WILL work    but then you think it's a lot of money if it doesn't. I know thinking of money sounds bad when you are hoping for all your dreams to come true.

It really is down to your personnel feelings and your situation.

Sorry if that doesn't help...


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

It is a really difficult one. We completed a fresh cycle in May and it was a BFN. We had one frostie from a cycle in 2007 and the doctor suggested we try using this.

Whilst I tried to sort my body out after the treatment, I thought what have I got to lose. It wasnt the greatest of quality but it thawed and I have just got my BFP.

The decision is even harder for you as you have the travel etc.

My clinic would not have charged me (or it would have been negligible) if the frostie had not defrsoted.

Check with your clinic - if you have just got your travel/accom to pay for then that is one thing. But if you have to pay regardless then that is a big consideration.

FET are so much less stressful on your body and I think that helps alot.

It is a tough one.

Tx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I agree, it's a tough choice.

We were in the same position in that we had one frostie from our IVF cycle. I went in to the appt with the consultant convinced that I wanted to do a fresh cycle (thinking I could then use the frozen one if I didn't get any good quality embryo's). However i was quickly talked out of it and am now doing a non-medicated frozen cycle which seems amazingly simple and stressfree so far. If our emby doesn't survive the thaw then we'll go back for a fresh - but it's only delayed us by a couple of months and you never know, it might work!

Whatever you decide will be right for you - it's good to have the choice.

Good luck.

CG.


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

I also have to agree with the other ladies that a FET is much less stressful.

I had my BFP with FET and AH....

I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

By the way

Big Congrats Thornton ....


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Nic - I still cant believe it.


Good luck ladies
x


----------

